# Mi presento



## MilanMiAmor1899 (16 Aprile 2022)

Salve a tutti milanisti, vi leggo da molto tempo ma solo ora ho deciso di presentarmi. Mi chiamo Andrea e sono milanista fin dalla nascita (trasmessa da mio padre sicuramente, visto che mia madre è interista) e nel frattempo sono riuscito a consolidare un obiettivo che avevo da quel stupendo giorno del 2007, tornare a San siro anche se purtroppo ho passato più il tempo ad insultare gli avversari per la loro perdita di tempo che a gioire per i nostri giocatori.
Detto questo auguro buona giornata a tutti e spero in lunghe chiacchierate qui sul forum


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti milanisti, vi leggo da molto tempo ma solo ora ho deciso di presentarmi. Mi chiamo Andrea e sono milanista fin dalla nascita (trasmessa da mio padre sicuramente, visto che mia madre è interista) e nel frattempo sono riuscito a consolidare un obiettivo che avevo da quel stupendo giorno del 2007, tornare a San siro anche se purtroppo ho passato più il tempo ad insultare gli avversari per la loro perdita di tempo che a gioire per i nostri giocatori.
> Detto questo auguro buona giornata a tutti e spero in lunghe chiacchierate qui sul forum


Benvenuto fratello in questa grande famiglia.


----------



## UDG (16 Aprile 2022)

Benvenuto amico milanista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Benvenuto 
Però tua madre interista,che brutta persona....


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (16 Aprile 2022)

Grazie a tutti  e @Divoratore Di Stelle in un certo senso ogni tanto bisticciamo allegramente sul chi vince o meno lo scudetto ma ovviamente la cosa finisce li perché appunto mia madre altrimenti ci sarebbero discussioni su discussioni


----------

